# Dimming T5 Ho's a Confusing Methodology



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I have only found two threads on the subject of Dimming T5's, both are very vague. Ice Cap states you cant do it, Lutron Says you can with a Dimming Ballast that is capable for 54W bulbs, which they make.

So the question is my friends, Has anyone successfully done this ? What type of controller can be used to perform this? Besides the Profulux2, something about close to a grand for lighting on a 90G seems way out of hand.

I have most of my plumbing done on the tank, so I am researching the best possible options for my Tank. I would like to go from a sunrise to sunset, without having to turn room lights on and off, so I am not freaking out all my Fish everyday.

Thanx a bunch for any feedback on this....


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

One needs to have both dimmable ballasts (very pricey) and a dimming computer of some sort to control them (also very pricey). It can be done though. I know of one member that did it. Their handle is something like Pjan. It's a very nice setup he has overall actually.

Close to a grand for dimmable lighting is what you'll spend. You're better off ( IMO ) wiring lights in sets so you can have all or only some lights on. Then you can use a simple $30.00 digital light timer to stagger them and create and midday effect.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I replaced my ballasts to dimmable ones and adjust it by the IKS aquarium computer.
you can find dimmable ballast for all T5's.

There are two main types (as i know of) of types of dimmable ballasts, analog or digital, the analog needs 1-10V as dimming input and the digital needs a digital steering unit.

The ballast i bought has a nice feeture for those who like to do it even more simple;
"As an extra bonus for those who does not have a IKS to control the light, there is an switch input.
It works as follows, if you push the switch (instantaneous) quickly the lights goes on and off, but if you hold the switch it will dim the light up and down. this means that you could do a simple dimming solution by a timer and a relay."

http://zoone.se/main/blog/finaly/

More T5 info;
http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/programs/nlpip/lightingAnswers/lat5/allquestions.asp
http://www.lrc.rpi.edu/programs/nlpip/lightingAnswers/lat5/pc5.asp


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I looked at the Lutron T5 HO Dimming ballasts, price is fairly reasonable for them, http://www.lutron.com/ballast/specs/hi-120-277.pdf
Problem now is finding a controller for them.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

That would be truely interesting and beautiful to simmulate sunrise and sunset. Pitty my tanks are in the basement so I wouldn't get to see it if I set it up :lol:


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

NE said:


> I replaced my ballasts to dimmable ones and adjust it by the IKS aquarium computer.
> you can find dimmable ballast for all T5's.
> 
> There are two main types (as i know of) of types of dimmable ballasts, analog or digital, the analog needs 1-10V as dimming input and the digital needs a digital steering unit.
> ...


Are you using the Midi or the Pro version? I need something like that to Adjust Temp and control the Lighting I see the Pro is around 600 in the US, Thought theres a UK Site that you can Lease the darn thing for 140L for four years then keep it if you like it.


----------



## netblues (Jan 26, 2005)

Just stumbled upon this.

I have successfully build a dim controller for aquatic needs.
It emulates sunrise/sunset effect and uses the 1-10vdc analog interface.
It can work with any dimmable ballast that supports 1-10vdc interface.
It also needs a normal timer and of course a dim ballast
It is a microprocessor based design, and uses dip switches to configure day length.
It resets itself when timer turns off power.
Flashing led inform the user if the unit is dimming up.. waiting for day to pass, dimming down or waiting for night lights out.
It even has a memory option (set via dip switch) in case there is a power outage within the day.
The unit detects this on power on, powers up the lamps faster (in 4 minutes instead of 30) and resumes counting for power-down time.

Here is a photo of an early sample unit. Now it has a pcb and is fully boxed.










There is a standard power jack on the box, so the power supply can be substituted with a suitable one for 110vac which can be easily found localy (e.g. RadioShack) it only needs 12VdC, preferably regulated.

This is not exactly a commercial product, but there are at least 20 installations currently in operation in the Greek aquatic community for more than a year now, without any problems whatsoever.

It goes for 40euros localy including power supply (which I also buy from the local Radioshack equivalent...)

And as for the fish.. they behave totaly different as the light levels changes slowly.
You have to see it to believe it..


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Aaron T you say
Then you can use a simple $30.00 digital light timer to stagger them and create and midday effect.
Is this true, is there one digital timer for $30 that can turn on different sockets at different times, if so how many, could you have your Co2 come on at one time, then two lights, then the other two, then the 2nd two off, then the Co2 off, then the last two lights off (and really neat if then the moon lights could then turn on ). Is there really one unit that can do this for $30.
If so, please ponit me in the direction where I can buy it.
Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

goalcreas said:


> Aaron T you say
> Then you can use a simple $30.00 digital light timer to stagger them and create and midday effect.
> Is this true, is there one digital timer for $30 that can turn on different sockets at different times, if so how many, could you have your Co2 come on at one time, then two lights, then the other two, then the 2nd two off, then the Co2 off, then the last two lights off (and really neat if then the moon lights could then turn on ). Is there really one unit that can do this for $30.
> If so, please ponit me in the direction where I can buy it.
> Thanks


I should have mentioned that it does take two timers. I've always done it using two different timers. Both of them combined cost about $30.00. I'd love to know the same thing though, if there is an affordable alternative that is one unit.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Man, you had me really excited there.
Oh well, two is ok, I was at Target a couple of weeks ago and they had the digital timers on sale for $4.99, they are the ones that are the same as the Corelife digital, but they have 4 blocks that are timed and all on or all off, unlike the coralife which have two on and two off and when switched the two off go on and the two on go off, Follow me.

I got all they had (3), but I would love to take one apart and see if there is a way to reverse one or two so that the moonlights go on when everything else goes off.
I thought about reversing the polarity, then realized that it really probably needs and extra relay and maybe something else, and I am no electrical engineer or electrician for that matter, so I figure for an extra $4.99 and a little space under the cabinte, just add another.

Now at target, I always look in the power section, extension and surge strip section to see if they are selling those for $4.99. Haven't seen it again yet, but even at regular price of $9.99 it beats a single heavy duty digital timer which are as cheap as $7 but usually the same price of $9.99.

If you have not seen them there, I recommend going to Target and finding them.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Those are the same ones I use. Make sure to remove the plastic tape on the backup battery on the back. Lowes had them on sale for $1.99 one point and our club bought all of them. 

I love that they have a backup battery for poweroutages.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW!!!
And I thought $4.99 was a STEAL, but $1.99 I would have taken all of them from every Lowe's around.
Don't know what I would have done with all of them, but for that price, I couldn't resist.


But back to the dimming of T5 bulbs / ballasts thread, no more hi-jacking of the thread.
Sorry for that.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I saw that to, But with Nephews and nieces visiting all the time I would have to put that in the ceiling to keep there hands off it 

I found a distibutor for the IKS but the guy is 200 over what http://www.aquatic-store.com/ sells it for, But the funny thing with this sponsor here, The Phone is disconnected???? Makes me wonder, if it is worth all the effort I am putting into this project.

Still Waiting for a reply from http://www.elosusa.com/ on there system, No Pricing no notta on the unit


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

AMP said:


> Are you using the Midi or the Pro version? I need something like that to Adjust Temp and control the Lighting I see the Pro is around 600 in the US, Thought theres a UK Site that you can Lease the darn thing for 140L for four years then keep it if you like it.


Sorry for the late answer,

I use the IKS Aquastar (i guess thats what you call Pro), the Midi does not have the ability to controll light.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Niklas,

No Problem, I found another similar item, the Profilux2, Actually they have a nice package deal, Redox/orb and Temp probe, PH, Tzune, for the reefers  and the dimming capabilities as well, you need a 0-10V module, just as the IKS, The major difference is the pricing, I can get all of it for 600 and some change. It would cost me close to a 1000 with the IKS.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Got the 0-10V Module in place now, just waiting for the unit to arrive next week, After three months of research and development, it is all coming together now, I hope to place the tank by June and stock it by July.


----------

